# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  eastenders novelty notes

## xcutiekatiex

hey everyone i found these notes on the web i wonder if anyone can tell me how you get them as they look really good   :Lol:

----------


## samantha nixon

hi 
you can make them or you can buy them of ebay

----------


## shannisrules

ive never seen them before what are they for?

----------


## samantha nixon

there not for anything there just collector things i have 2 one of kim medcalf and the other of nigel harman and some people like making them

----------


## xCharliex

Yeah theres Bad Girls ones on eBay they have been there forever lol

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

at the moment there are eastenders notes for grant ian minty keith a set of 12 den and the set of moons shown above

----------


## [email protected]

there is loads on ebay not just eastenders ones there is winnie the pooh ones, singers and all sorts lol

----------


## Jessie Wallace

You can also, get them from some amusement arcades on the 2p machines.

----------


## JustJodi

> there not for anything there just collector things i have 2 one of kim medcalf and the other of nigel harman and some people like making them


 
*do u know where I could get them besides E-bay ????? I like the one with Kate and Alfie on it and of course Jake *

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Nope sorry.

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

you could try making them

----------


## Flozza

yea i did they're ok

----------


## kirstienod

cool

----------

